# 2021 TIDEWATER 2500 CAROLIAN BAY



## SCB4U (Oct 15, 2019)

*THIS 25FT TIDEWATER WITH ITS CAROLINA FLARE IS ONE OF THE BEST RIDING BOATS ON WATER AND DRY, LOTS OF OPTIONS AND GREAT FOR BAY , OFFSHORE OR THE LAKE GREAT FAMILY BOAT WITH LOTS OF SEATING AND WITH A CONSOLE THAT CAN HOLD A PORTA POTTI GREAT FOR FAMILY HURRY CALL STEVEN AT PREMIER YAMAHA TO RIDE THIS BEAUTY TODAY POWERED WITH YAMAHA F300 $ 109,262.00

[email protected]

WORK:361-758-2140






































































*


----------

